# Trovoada em Portugal (25-26 Agosto 2007)



## Rog (24 Ago 2007 às 17:43)

Tópico de recompilação das imagens sobre as trovoadas do fim de semana de 25 e 26 Agosto 2007

Para mais informações sobre estes eventos consultem o seguimento desta situação (seguimento local, imagens de satélite, radar, alertas, etc) que foi feito no tópico especial:
 Seguimento Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 24-28 Agosto 2007


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 19:19)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 24-28 Agosto 2007*

Ora aqui está a primeira imagem. 
As nuvens estão mesmo quase em cima da minha cabeça, aos poucos e poucos elas andam mais perto.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 06:05)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 24-28 Agosto 2007*


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2007 às 18:15)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 24-28 Agosto 2007*

À falta de melhor, os meus únicos registos de jeito hoje:





Costa da Caparica em fundo





Bugio, e um pouco à esquerda alguma coisa muito longe em que estive bastante  tempo a tentar perceber se seria uma tromba, mas o mais provável era ser uma cortina.


----------



## Fil (25 Ago 2007 às 18:31)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 24-28 Agosto 2007*

Bem, por aqui já quase parou de chover, foi de pouca dura, mas ainda se houvem uns trovões ao longe. 

O céu agora:


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2007 às 18:31)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 24-28 Agosto 2007*

Por aqui choveu pouco. Esta passou ao lado.





18,5ºC, alguma chuva e ainda troveja a oeste.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Ago 2007 às 22:04)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 24-28 Agosto 2007*

*Algumas fotos do dia de hoje*:


----------



## Fil (25 Ago 2007 às 22:16)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 24-28 Agosto 2007*

Ainda consegui uma foto de jeito:


----------



## Fil (26 Ago 2007 às 02:18)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 24-28 Agosto 2007*

Deu para mais uma fotita:


----------



## CMPunk (26 Ago 2007 às 08:54)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 24-28 Agosto 2007*

Mas aqui deixo uma foto do tempo aqui em Mata Lobos (Faro).





Como referi no dia de ontem, hoje estragos qui nas valas nos esgotos, a estrada está cortada, tirei uma foto pa verem como tudo está.


----------



## ALV72 (26 Ago 2007 às 11:10)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 24-28 Agosto 2007*

Olá, já algum tempo que não aparecia no fórum para intervir, é que apesar de ontem não se ter passado nada por estas bandas, só calor, hoje por volta das 6.30 acordei com uma valente trovoada e chuva.
Vou vêr se consigo pôr algumas fotos para vocês verem.

Joao Alvarinhas


----------



## Fil (26 Ago 2007 às 13:57)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 24-28 Agosto 2007*

Menos mal que já parou! Chove menos com temperatura de 16,1ºC aqui.






PS: grande foto a tua ALV72!


----------



## Minho (29 Ago 2007 às 00:42)

Graças a minha preguiça tenho apenas três fotografias e um video para mostrar. Digo graças à minha preguiça porque um passeio pelos montes poderia-me ter dado umas fotos espectaculares.. Fica para a próxima 

Duas fotos tiradas antes da passagem de uma célula muita activa com o céu muito escuro a S/SW














O Video da passagem da célula. Aconselho a porem o *som bem alto...*

[GVIDEO]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8751549261084296630&hl=en[/GVIDEO]

E finalmente a cereja em cima do bolo! Outra célula que passou longe, não se ouviam trovões e tinha uma actividade eléctrica inusitada! Posso dizer sem exageros que a frequência dos clarões era de 1 segundo o que iluminava a nuvem toda. Jamais me hei-de esquecer de tal imagem...


----------



## squidward (30 Ago 2007 às 13:32)

imagens ESPETACULARES!!

talvez da próxima, tb possa dar o meu contributo


----------



## Brigantia (31 Ago 2007 às 15:51)

Boas fotos. Eu tenho andado um pouco afastado do forum,pois, estou de férias..., mas vou passando por aqui...


----------



## Fil (31 Ago 2007 às 18:12)

Excelentes registos. E que escuro ficou por aí Minho, a que horas foram tiradas essas fotos?


----------



## I_Pereira (5 Set 2007 às 00:21)

*Trovoada de 26 de Agosto 2007*

Algumas fotos da trovoada da madrugada de dia 26, do miradouro da minha aldeia com vista para as serras da Estrela (esquerda), Açor (frente) e Lousã (mais para a direita, não chega a aparecer em nenhuma das fotos). Foram as próprias serras que travaram a trovoada de chegar mais perto e dar ainda mais espectáculo, que praticamente foi só luminoso, a lua também ajudou a iluminar as fotos. Foi impressionante a frequência de relâmpagos, mesmo com a maioria a não ser visivel 

O clarão laranja é iluminação das cidades


 

 



A nuvem que viria a dar as melhores fotos, uma que subiu um bocado a serra e tornou visiveis os relâmpagos 


 

 

À esquerda do clarão laranja, Serra da Estrela


 

Lá vinha ela!  para orientação, as luzes no cimo da serra, na direcção dos relâmpagos, são as eólicas da serra do Açor.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Nesta altura eu nem sabia para onde apontar, ora para a serra da Estrela, ora para a do Açor 


 

 

 



Mesmo na Serra da Estrela 




Estas foram as últimas que consegui com relâmpagos, depois da trovoada ter abrandado às 3:00 e aproveitei para descarregar o cartão da máquina. Ainda voltou mais alguma trovoada perto das 4:45, foi quando apanhei estas últimas fotos, mas eu já andava com efeitos duma paragem de digestão (passei parte da manhã no centro de saúde) e não me aguentei muito mais nas fotos.


 



Espero que gostem


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2007 às 12:55)

Boas fotos Ivo, pena ter sido tão «Far Away, So Close»


----------



## Minho (5 Set 2007 às 22:32)

Boas fotos I_Pereira... 
Sem dúvida que esse tipo de trovoadas "silenciosas" em que se consegue observar toda a actividade eléctrica ao longe é algo fantástico!


----------

